# 2014 Barefoot Farms Foaling - Quesa colt 5/10



## Barefootin (May 9, 2014)

Finally the ladies are giving up their foals.

Our first to foal was Storm Hills Alice Blue aka Alice. She foaled a lovely little Silver Dapple Tobiano filly on 5/7/14. We're calling her Fancy. She is sired by Jimmy Deans Fussbuster. The string test said this was a colt.....NOT!




The second one to foal is our friend Jayne's mare, Cupcake. She delivered a lovely Bay Tobiano colt last night. He is also sired by Fussbuster.


The next one that should foal is Dell Teras Silver Moon aka Quesa. She is big as a house, has a full bag, and is super uncomfortable. The baby is in position and ready to go.


----------



## AnnaC (May 9, 2014)

You have two fabulous foals there - love their markings!! Good luck with Quesa - sounds as though you will be having another baby very soon. Do you have more to foal after these three?


----------



##  (May 9, 2014)

Beautiful foals! And yes, it sounds like you'll be busy again very soon!


----------



## Barefootin (May 9, 2014)

We should have 2 more minis to foal after Quesa and 1 full size mare. Jayne, I think may have 1 or 2 more minis to foal. Our girls should be foaling one after the other IF they read the calendar correctly. The big mare isn't due until around the first week of June. She's our only maiden mare this year. The others are all old pros. They still get watched on camera every night though.


----------



## Barefootin (May 10, 2014)

Quesa foaled this morning. Please welcome Fergus! Quesa is otherwise known as Dell Teras Silver Moon. She is a Silver Dapple. Her only color is a skull cap over her ears. The sire is Cadle Creeks Smoky Rogue. He's our smoky Black stallion. It will be interesting to see what color Fergus sheds out to be.


----------



## AnnaC (May 10, 2014)

Oh what a cute little fella - interesting colour too! Many congratulations on yet another beautiful baby!


----------



##  (May 11, 2014)

What a handsome boy, and love that wide blaze! At least I think it's a wide blaze -- can't quite tell.

Very handsome little boy!! Congratulations, again!


----------



## chandab (May 11, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 11, 2014)

Handsome little guy..congrats...I'd love to know about his color too


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 11, 2014)

Lovely Foals , Congratulations on there safe arrivals


----------



## misty'smom (May 11, 2014)

Congratulations on your Beautiful foals!!!!!!


----------



## crystalsowner (May 12, 2014)

Congrats. All three are really beautiful!!


----------

